# 6-cyl double vanos problem assessment (from Roadfly)



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm not going to take any credit for this nor do i have any more info on the VANOS issue since i have a M62 with no VANOS but I think it's worth the read and might settle a few VANOS questions/issues.

Click here to read it on Roadfly

here's the article:



> The E39 double vanos (variable valve timing unit) has a malfunction problem. This double vanos can be found on 6-cyl engines M52TU, M54, and M56, found in several model cars, E39, E46, etc, years 99-03. The malfunction symptoms are almost all subtle and mostly go unnoticed. They include lower gas mileage, lower performance, degraded emissions control, and possibly others. The M52TU engine (99-00) has one further malfunction symptom which is far from subtle. It occurs on cold weather cold engine starts and takes the form of repeated engine attempted stalls and possibly a complete engine stall. The engine rpms drop dramatically and then recover. This then repeats after a few seconds of steady idle. The problem can be more definitively diagnosed by disconnecting the vanos intake or exhaust solenoid electrical connector. If the engine stalls seize then the problem is due to the vanos. The intake solenoid electrical connector is easier to access and is located to the left (at hood) of the oil filter canister. It's at the end of a metal cylinder (solenoid).
> 
> We (Loach & Rajaie) both own E39's with M52TU engines. We both had the cold weather cold start engine stall symptom and were both out of warranty. We cooperatively attempted to diagnose the double vanos failure last winter (04/05). We came to the assessment that the vanos malfunction was due to deteriorating vanos piston seals. We wrote a letter to BMW/NA in May (05) presenting our findings. The letter was sent through a dealership service manager to a field service engineer who then forwarded it to BMW engineering. We received a simple response letter in July from BMW customer service. Since BMW did not seem to be taking our letter seriously we decided to present our findings publicly in October. Just before doing so, we called the BMW customer representative who wrote us the simple response letter. It turned out he was a high level individual. At that time he asked that we refrain from going public with the information and allow them the opportunity to address the problem. This was also our preferred approach. We received a simple status update in November indicating the matter was being investigated. In January (06) we pressed BMW to provide a more substantive status. We were asked to write an email indicating our concerns so that it could be passed on to others. We were told that we would be contacted in response. After two weeks from sending the requested email we sent an email requesting feed back. We received no response. We believe the high level customer service person we've communicated with is sincere in wanting to address the problem but that others are making the final decision. We had been told from the beginning that BMW was quite impressed with our assessment. A high level individual had also contacted the dealership service manager, whom we sent the first letter through, enquire into our interests.
> We have given up on attempting to work out a solution with BMW and have decided to go forward and present our findings.
> ...


----------



## kyle5574 (Aug 26, 2003)

That is an amazing analysis. I've had this problem with my '99 328i since I bought the car in 2002. If I could have the VANOS seals (and only the seals) replaced for $500 total cost, I might have it done. Unfortunately it sounds like the labor would be the same--if not more--than having the whole unit replaced.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

I think *Loach & Rajaie* need to feel a little more self important.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Clarke said:


> I think *Loach & Rajaie* need to feel a little more self important.


They should startup an open source engine design company 

But seriously. . . first sub frame damage and now this?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

milobloom242 said:


> They should startup an open source engine design company
> 
> But seriously. . . first sub frame damage and now this?


don't forget the plastic water impellers and plastic radiator necks! what will BMW do next?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

chivas said:


> don't forget the plastic water impellers and plastic radiator necks! what will BMW do next?


Dodgy front camber, over-sensitivity to rear tyre pressures, and general wear and tear of the entire car over a number of decades.

Where do I sue?


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> Dodgy front camber, over-sensitivity to rear tyre pressures, and general wear and tear of the entire car over a number of decades.
> 
> Where do I sue?


After you get done with them, all cars will come with big lawyered up disclaimers plastered on all individual parts :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

there's an update (sort of) about getting teflon rings.. might want to check in on that.


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

chivas said:


> there's an update (sort of) about getting teflon rings.. might want to check in on that.


where?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

01silber said:


> where?


ober here..


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome....great info. Thanks.


----------



## Lois822 (Dec 29, 2005)

I am having the same battle right now with BMW. I had my car there numerous times while it was under warrenty. I have and extended warrenty with Great lakes and they have a meeting set up with BMW on Wedsnesday over my car. Seems they are upset they paid to replace the idle control valve, idle pulley, thermostat and it still wont idle. Now all of a sudden after me screaming bad gas mileage, car wont idle when temp drops below 35 degrees and no errors come up they want me to pay for the vanoc situation of 4 hours labor and a part for $800.00.

We need to find a way to make the matter very public. 

I LOVE IT>>>>> I live in the Pocono's and cant have a moody weather car.


----------



## Lois822 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dear BMW,

I plan on making you as miserable as I am. I love trying to warm my car up in the morning. No I dont want to sit in the driveway and hold my foot on the gas and keep repeating the process until the valve works. I was told the oil is too cold for the valve to operate. Yes I already went the idle control valve route. I did report to your repair department supervisor on several occassions that my gas mileage dropped dramatically.

I will forward the information to my extended warrenty rep you will be meeting on Wednesday. I work directly across the street from one of your largest dealers in NJ. I tend to make my complaint very public.

I hope you enjoy it when your customers see a sign on my car....."Car wont idle?" Inquire within. I will put one of those nice boxes on the windsheild such as you see on a house for sale where you can pull over and take a flyer.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Great information and analysis:thumbup:


----------



## poolman (Nov 28, 2005)

Gentelmen-Absollutly splendid -I was amazed with the throughness off the info you have amassed here. Please keep us informed of what updated information pertaining this you may find. Sounds to me that this is or is going to be a malfuntioning part in all of the vehicles that the unit installed on. 
Question-If BMW comes out with the replacement O rings(both teflon and inner ring ) how hard of a job will this be for the diy'er doesen't look like a tough operation , just wondering how hard it is to reinstall on the cam shafts after removing the sucker.
Thanks again for the eye opener.
Poolman


----------



## mjk237797 (Oct 20, 2005)

Any updates on what BMW is going to do with this vanos issues. My car got the same problem. It is not CPO so i will have to pay from pocket. Please advise. Thanks so much


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

i'm trying to find out... i posted a "bump" roadfly style..


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

FYI: thread unlocked. If anyone has any problems, post there as it would be more effective to communicate to BMW the extent of this problem. IF anyone here has ANY VANOS problem, post your year, model, and your personal experience (and if any from dealers).

BMWNA is looking into this and it would benefit the community as a whole to get one collective thread of complaints then having it scattered thru 5 or 6 different forums.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Cali owners, please chime in if you can help.

http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e39/7583171-1.html


----------

